# AKC Open JWW Q ratio question.



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie and I did Open JWW this weekend for the first time. 

We didn't Q either day, but each day only 6 dogs out of 59 that were in Open JWW qualified. When I looked at the score sheets, on Saturday most dogs didn't Q due to wrong course faults, on Sunday most dogs didn't Q due to too many refusals. Is this a normal Q ratio for Open or is this low?

I also overheard someone say that in Open and Excellent there has to be a minimum number of traps on the course. I've never heard of that, is that true?

Even though we didn't Q I am very proud of Augie. He had great weave poles this weekend. The only show picture they got of him was doing the weaves so of course I had to buy it! :--big_grin:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Let's see the picture! Yay for Augie's first time in Open!!!

I don't think Open (and Excellent A) have a very high Q rate usually. I would guess that would be a pretty average Q rate.

Yes, there is a required number of options (off course options / traps) for every level. Novice needs to have 2-5, Open has 6-8 and Excellent must have a minimum of 9. You also cannot count multiple options at once. For example if they come over a jump and there are two off-course options, only one of them counts toward the total. Handler restrictions also count toward this total, but options are what you usually see. Open and Excellent also require 3 side changes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay for Augie's first run in Open 

Your post did made me curious, especially since I have just begun showing again in agility after several years of not showing. At the Novice level, the courses are more challenging than I remembered and while discussing things with my friends also starting up again in Novice we decided it is true, even Novice is now required to have 'challenges' or 'options'. I have attached a link that spells out the options (Chapter 3) for judging 

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/REAJG1.pdf


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's Augie's picture from this weekend.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YEAH AUGIE!!!! So cool you are in open jumpers.....I missed the novice title I guess.  

My opinion, it depends on the judge. Of course every dog is different, fast dogs have different challenges than, slower dogs, dogs who can have distance on them, are different than velcro dogs. Some judges set "in your face off course obstacles" that you REALLY have to pull your dog off, those are traps, plain and simple. Yes in open and excellent, you are required to have some obstacles on the course you are not supposed to jump. The placement of said obstacles is the decision of the judge. I will admit there have been a lot of trials where I don't even notice them. 

One mistake a lot of handlers do, is look right at that off course obstacle "hoping" their dog does not take it. Well guess what their eyes just did, told them to jump it. I don't think there there is a "standard" Q rate, however I am sure judges try to create a course where a certain percentage of the class can negotiate clearly. In horses, where the courses could be designed and modified as the competition wears on (not so in agility) if say day one course was too hard for the people at the show, the judge would modify for day two, and so on. I don't think that is wrong. However in agility the courses must be submitted to the AKC for approval, they do make adjustments to them if they feel they need to, and that is what you run. 

Another thing I do, is DO NOT listen to anyone elses conversation as you walk the course. Do not second guess yourself, if your trainer suggests a different handling method that is one thing, but you know your dog best, do what you think is right for your dog. I am always amazed at what people think is a hard portion. I do think a bit of over analyzing is done. I am sure things will be different as Gabby gets to run (opposed to Belle) but the challenges are mine as the handler. Don't blame the course designer. I love it when people complain about a tough excellent course.... after all we are the excellent division, shouldn't it be tough?

Again Congrats on making it to open! Your Q's will come flying at you I just know it!!!!

GO AUGIE!!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great picture!!!


----------

